# SHIMANO RS80-C50 11speed?



## peeza21 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Im wondering if anyone has any knowledge on whether these wheels can be converted to 11speed?

For reference I have attached some reviews so its clear which wheels I am referring to.

Review: Shimano RS80 C50 wheelset | road.cc

Shimano Ultegra RS80-C50-CL road wheelset review - BikeRadar


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have the same set. You need a new hub and the cost of the hub and labor is not far from a replacement RS81 wheel. There is a company called Edco that makes a special cassette, 11 speed that specifically fits 10 speed hubs.


----------



## peeza21 (Mar 24, 2012)

Mr645 said:


> I have the same set. You need a new hub and the cost of the hub and labor is not far from a replacement RS81 wheel. There is a company called Edco that makes a special cassette, 11 speed that specifically fits 10 speed hubs.


Thank you for that. Will definitely look into the Edco cassettes.


----------

